# beginning my journey - excited a nervous



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

hi all, 
well, our journey into surrogacy is about to begin!
My mum has offered to finance it from my future inheritance which is a great relief as we would not be in a position to borrow money so was only real option.

Have decided to try to go with ****************** so am going to fill the intial form in over the next week and wait for contact.

I know we may well have a longer wait as we need straight surrogacy but at least will feel like we may have success eventually and one day i may be able to bring home the baby i so want and need.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news and what a fab mum to do that for you know. Best of luck and let me know how you get on x


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

she is a super mum!!!
We are doing this instead of having the money as a deposit for a house because i know which is more important to me.
My mum knows me well and how much the fact that cancer stole my chance to have a child has knocked me as as much as i love my job etc, i'm not a career woman and all i have ever wanted to do since i was younger was have a family.  Ok I'm not going to be able to have the big family i planned - but then i was also going to call my children things like Sunshine and rainbow.
I have my gorgeous stepdaughter and if we are successful and we can have one child then i will be the happiest person in the world!!

I will keep you updated.
xx


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with it all!  

Please keep us updated on here - would love to hear of positive progress!

x


----------

